

Help for Startups – A semi-complete list of startup accelerator programs - od
http://blog.shedd.us/321987608/

======
shedd
Thanks for posting. There are some comments on the post on HN here -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1047762> \-- the link was changed when I
ported my blog from Tumblr to WordPress.

